# Yamaha RBX A2



## Ruins (Mar 9, 2008)

Home / Musical Instruments / Guitars, Basses & Amps / Bass Guitars / RBX A2

very interesting bass i very tempted to try one of those. weight has been an issue for me for some time now.

i just love this knobs and the fact that its white bass
wish they had 5 and 6 versions of it


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)

looks nice


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 9, 2008)

I have an RBX775 and its incredibly well made. 
The guitar version of what youve posted i dug alot as well, so id imagine that bass is pretty nice.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 10, 2008)

i always wanted to try the rbx 775 (and jm2) and the guitar version and now they have bass too more instruments to the wish list to try


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 10, 2008)

the 775 is a bad ass bass for the scrill dude


----------



## Ishan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd like that RBX A2 as a fretless 5 strings, I really dug the concept and the guitar I've tried (beside the pickups, they are total crap for high gain and hardly swappable...)


----------



## Ruins (Mar 11, 2008)

could be indeed awesome fretless.
though about the guitar so far as i know it was designed for low gain music so no wonder you didn't like it


----------



## darren (Mar 11, 2008)

I love the RGX A2 guitars... didn't know they did a bass version!


----------



## Ishan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ruins said:


> could be indeed awesome fretless.
> though about the guitar so far as i know it was designed for low gain music so no wonder you didn't like it



I likes it a lot actually, very VERY good blues/rock sound very fat and powerful but it tends to mush up with higher gain which is a pity really. It could have been the perfect 6 strings for me  I wonder if those pickups are P90 sized, I'd really like one with some custom ceramic Pig 90 from BKP 
I missed one on eBay at 200


----------

